# Lawn Care



## woodsac (Mar 6, 2007)

An unusual crop for me.








Larger 1040 pixels here


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 6, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Alex06 (Mar 6, 2007)

'Scuse me while I pick my jaw off the floor. That is amazing!


----------



## erick (Mar 6, 2007)

is it a HDR photo ?
wonderfull landscape

just the dark line at the top of the mountains  disturbs a little


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, lookit all dem sheep!  

Stunning image, with the trademark Woodsac clouds!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks all!

It is an HDR, erick. The dark line was a deep shadow caused by thick, low clouds.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 6, 2007)

the version on here is incredible but the high res version is just too good
amazing


----------



## danir (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow. Amazingly beautiful.

Dani


----------



## neea (Mar 6, 2007)

I feel like I could touch them clouds.
The detail and the shadows the clounds leave on the landscape.
Wow. I couldn't be more jealous!!!

And to think, some people think landscapes are boring. Pff.


----------



## fightheheathens (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm...i dont want to be the only one to disagree....
but i kinda dont like the HDR treatment here,
To me, the image looks fake because there is no
sence of depth to the photo in that the mountains 
are the same "brightness" as the sheep are the same brightness
as the sky which gives it a flat feel. Like one thing stacked 
ontop of another. 
normally i love your HRD photos but this one just isnt doing it for me
:er:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks again.

fightheheathens...no worries. That's the beauty of art...not everyone likes it...and you don't have to like it 

Although I do slightly disagree. There is actually plenty of contrast. But there aren't extreme shadows or highlights, and I think it's hard for the eye to accept that. The fg is clearly darker than the grass behind the sheep. The sheep all have shadows underneath them, and some have some blown highlights on their back (couldn't help it  ). There's also tonal gradation on the mountains from top to bottom. 

I do appreciate the honesty. I'm always curious how many people don't like something about my work, and most times people don't say what they don't like. I've got thick skin and appreciate the feedback :thumbup:


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 6, 2007)

Again I am amazed by your result.  Even though there is so much going for this photo, for me it's the sheep in the middle who's looking at the camera that puts this over the top for me.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 6, 2007)

^^  i noticed that sheep too, there's a thousand of them out there and only one seems to notice/care that woods is out there.   

the crop definitely works well here, great shot!


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Mar 6, 2007)

This is amazing! I love seeing your work.  I have a question though and I might be flamed for being the newb but oh well... How did you do an HDR and not have the sheep moved or blurred?  Is this off of one image?  And how do you get the clouds to look like that?  Sorry again


----------



## Arch (Mar 6, 2007)

good one woods.... i love the sheep in this one, they add another layer of interest as opposed to just another mountain landscape.... great work :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2007)

I think it's awesome....however, I do think something about the clouds/mountains doesn't look real.  I'm not sure how to explain it.  That part of it almost reminds me of video game graphics...or something....like that...I think.....I can't explain it!  

But....I still think it's a pretty awesome image.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks again everyone...greatly appreciated!!!



Ripnowell45 said:


> This is amazing! I love seeing your work. I have a question though and I might be flamed for being the newb but oh well... How did you do an HDR and not have the sheep moved or blurred? Is this off of one image? And how do you get the clouds to look like that? Sorry again


That's a very legitimate question...and a good one. Right before I took the shot...I just yelled *"FREEZE"*...as loud as I could  Actually, there were 3 or 4 sheep that were noticeably blurred. I just touched them up in PS. 

This was three shots in high speed burst, but you still can't eliminate movement. Sometimes the movement is good for the shot, sometimes it's not. 

You're right Corry. The mountains are pushing that surreal feel. That's what I like about HDR. It pushes the boundaries, but lets me be a little more creative.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Mar 6, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Thanks again everyone...greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> That's a very legitimate question...and a good one. Right before I took the shot...I just yelled *"FREEZE"*...as loud as I could  Actually, there were 3 or 4 sheep that were noticeably blurred. I just touched them up in PS.
> ...


Interesting I am going to have to try that FREEZE thing lol... Thanks for the quick reply maybe this week I will try HDR I dont know why I havent done it yet.


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice sheep-scape , the panorama works well here. It's almost like 2 distinct processing style here, one for the sheeps and one for the mountains and sky. While the white sheeps have high contrast, the clouds look kind of muted in comparison.


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 6, 2007)

Corry said:


> That part of it almost reminds me of video game graphics...or something....like that...I think.....I can't explain it!


Lord of the rings - like.  Real but fantasy!

I really like the picture.  Must try shouting freeze next time I try shooting the cat 

Mike


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent work Jake. I love all your HDR shots but there are to many other samples I have seen where the images are just lacking pop and proper contrast to make them look right. You always hit the right combination for stellar images 

Eric


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 7, 2007)

The sheep were lucky to post to Woodsac.
Awesome.


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 8, 2007)

Yikes. Great shot!


----------



## KillerChaos (Mar 8, 2007)

:stun: very nice! i love it!


----------



## emo (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome work as always!! :hail:


----------



## myopia (Mar 9, 2007)

i guess nice work, but it looks a little fake to me.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 9, 2007)

WoW. That's all I can think of. Wow. I need to learn how to create hdr pictures.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Mar 9, 2007)

It's really neat, but to me it doesn't look like a photograph.  It looks like something faked in PS.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 9, 2007)

Another round of thanks!!
Really do appreciate all the comments.


----------

